# Dhea side effect- help



## Jessie72

I stated dhea about 3 weeks ago. 3x 25mg daily ( take 1x25mg tablet) at breakfast lunch and dinner as per recommended and prescribed by fertility consultant.

I was told by cons that a Side effect might be hair loss. Also acupuncturist told me could have voice deepening, acne and facial hair.

I've not had side effects described above but what I have experienced since taking it  troublesome insomnia, very low energy and bouts of depression which are at times quite vicious.

Has anybody experienced depression/ insomnia/ very low energy on dhea?

Thanks


----------



## Kitty71

Hi there,

Sorry to hear you are having those side effects. All I've ever had with it is very greasy skin.

My clinic said that you can take the whole dose of 75mg in one hit so maybe if you took it all in the morning it would help with the insomnia. 

You may find the other side effects subside in a while, it takes the body a while to get used to new drugs.

Good luck - I swear by the stuff. My first pregnancy on it ended with an early loss but I'm 10 weeks now so for me it definately works.

xxx


----------



## LBH

I took DHEA (3 x 25mg daily for 4 months) and very quickly I became depressed, argumentative and had a constant feeling of anxiety.  I would wake every morning with this awful feeling of panic.  After trying everything I stopped taking DHEA and within 2 days all my symptoms disappeared.  I also STOPPED ovulating when using DHEA and haven't had a normal cycle since.  That was 3 months ago...


----------



## hellokitty

That's interesting, I started today and on 2nd dose at lunchtime had quite bad palpitations. I'm not sure what to do I was gonna Stick it out for a bit but as I have suffered with anxiety problems in the past I'm a bit reluctant now reading your side effects- LBH


----------



## NinnyS

I'm so glad I found this thread! 
I took DHEA for a month and during that time had palpitations, became argumentative and was really really down.  It was awful.  I didn't know whether to stick with it as I read side effects can go but it was changing my whole personality so I came off it.
I was disappointed as I really thought it might be the answer but to feel that bad on something can't be right!


----------



## mariageorgeta

Hello Ninny,
I am taking DHEA and Q10, both will give you energy, agitation, but after i saw i can produce some eggs, and good ones im taking even if sometimes im angry. Also i have insomnia and loosing lots of my hair, now i cut my hair like a boy, but again, after my last results i think its better to take it. You know, sometimes i don't read the side effects, cos i will take no pills ever, if my doctor tells me will be ok i will take it .... all hormones we take when we start out treatment have bad side effects.
   xx


----------

